# metal detectors



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

Why is it illegal to use metal detectors on the National Seashore???


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Try here.*

Most likely, well, one reason. The historical significance of the finds on the island. I think, although I might be mistaken, that the state has something to do with it also we are not allowed to metal detect the beach in front of the Fort here at Fort Fisher nor the state beach at the south end. 

If you do get a reason, please post and let us know what you found out.

However, give these guys a phone call and ask them.

I'm sure they can provide some very usefull info. I know Julep down there. She also works at the dive at work for on the side. 
They are also working on the Queen Ann's Revenge.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

cause they only want turtles, birds and skunks digging holes in the sand.....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Come on Mike....







You know Skunks don't dig holes on the beach...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

They popped me in va.in the mts. . I thought I was past the signs. Made me put stuff back and take out batteries, lucky that's all. I was at a site of an old moonshiners house looking for fifty cent pieces since that was the preferred price and currency at that time period. That's a hint. I have metal detected at F.F. having asked permission and stating that up to the high tide line belonged to everyone, they said o.k. . It was winter.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

on the OBX it is not permitted ... states so right on the night driving permit ...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

On OBX they do not want Blackbeard's lost treasure to be found by anyone except the proper authorities which would not include old Garbo.

The actual Blackbeard treasure location according to a map I purchased in the 1960's has the location in what is now Hatteras Inlet.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Some dredger dug it up, and didn't tell anyone, or so I heard.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> cause they only want turtles, birds and skunks digging holes in the sand.....


 Doe's that mean a piping plover could legally use a metal detector? Certainly not us humans! We are only permitted to pay our tax dollars so the animal rights "crazys" and "birdbrains" Have full control of the beaches. How did we lose control of our once free country?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello. From an old civil war relic collector. Sometime in the late '80's (?) feds passed a " antiquities rule". Illeagl to metal detect on federal property or even have one in your vechecle. At the time I had permission to metal detect on Ft Fisher Air Force base. Got a recending letter after new rule. This is Federal property. NC state is different. You cannot detect on a NC state historical sight. But, I have been able to hunt below the hight tide line at Ft Fisher. Before they put the Rocks in front of The monument, the Armstrong mound used to wash in a NE storm and relics were to be found on beach. I have seen no washing in many years. Rules may have changed, I do not know. Best - Glenn


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Have cranked in many a rig, some rod/reel combos and have found a bunch of knives, cutting boards, a camera, a tackle box or two, and a host of other stuff--hauled it out of the park to and didn't need a metal detector to find it...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> On OBX they do not want Blackbeard's lost treasure to be found by anyone except the proper authorities which would not include old Garbo.
> 
> The actual Blackbeard treasure location according to a map I purchased in the 1960's has the location in what is now Hatteras Inlet.


Rumor has it there's one in or about Bath Creek also....


----------

